# Photos of dogs with my Chi dryer/check back for comparison when I get my CC Raptor



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Last time I showered the dogs, I thought I'd take some photos to compare the time and fluff factor for when I get my new CC Raptor.
Well, only could really be accurate with Kai, as he has the longest coat so I dry him first. Started him at 10:37, and he was dry at 11:22.
Photo is only of him being dried, no grooming was done. (no time)

IMG_1452 by maryac58, on Flickr

Photo of Luke after being dried with my clearance Chi dryer bought from TJmaxx. The heat doesn't work normal. Now, for the big dogs, they are already drying on their own as they are all showered together, and have to wait their turn to be dried on the table, so I didn't time them being dried.

Luke by maryac58, on Flickr

Here is Ellie and my sister's dog Lucie who is living with us for now. I groom Lucie too, poor thing, hard not to make her into a poodle.

IMG_4137 
by maryac58, on Flickr

My dryer cannot come fast enough for me! Want and need to groom the dogs, but am trying to wait it out for the dryer.
Being this is a REAL dryer, and takes up a bit of space, I'm actually going to set up a grooming area for me in a storage room that I can be real organized and never have to pack things away like I have to when using my mudroom. Kinda looking forward to that.
So, check back for new photos when the dryers come it! Who ever else is getting dryers, please post your before with other dryers and after with your new ones!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I can't wait to get my Raptor too! CC is starting to frustrate me. 

On a side note: Les Poochs is beating CC on customer service hands down. Arielle is quite simply the best when it comes to customer service. She moved her office down to the warehouse area so she can make sure the orders are processed in an efficient manner.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Got my Raptor today! It has been a wild day, so much to do to get ready for hosting 2 Thanksgivings. Only have tomorrow left to get ready as Wed have obligations.
BUT, quick showered Luke and Ellie and used the dryer. Not sure if I'm using it right, but yes did get done faster and dogs are fluffier. Wasn't the best first time using, had to tend to food in between grooms and feed the hubby. Will try to post photos tomorrow.
So yes I like it, my first experience with a real dryer.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Can I send my little man to you and you can grow him out/trim him up to look fabulous just like Kai Guy? He is so dreamy.  Mine is only a toy, so you'd be set in no time, right?

When you have a free second, show us how nice and fluffy the pups are!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Finished showers, drying and grooming Kai and my sisters dog Lucie this morning. Four dogs is plenty for me to groom with a holiday nearly here and me hosting for a large group times 2! 

I have nothing to compare to as far as dog dryers go, the raptor is my only experience. Comparing to my human dryer i used last time, a Chi, the raptor has power to blow water off the coat, ( I felt the sprinkles) seemed to actually help blow snarls out as o brushed, and was very reasonable as far as noise. 

Kai's coat is fairly long now, here is how he looked after a blow dry

Blow dry using my new CC Raptor by maryac58, on Flickr

Resting by the fire

Comfortable Kai? by maryac58, on Flickr

Here is Luke, we are in the process of growing his pants out from his Miami. 

FINALLY got a shower and a groom! by maryac58, on Flickr

Here is my Ellie, she to os growing her pants!


Is this what you what me to do mom? by maryac58, on Flickr


Watching me... by maryac58, on Flickr
All dog were dried with my raptor. I think i have to learn how to properly dry a poodle. My dogs were not as plush as i had hoped. Anyone known if there are post pertaining to proper drying techniques?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, I love that picture "Comfortable Kai." The color is perfect and his pose...wow!!! 

I'll have to see what I can find regarding drying technique. I recall a video somewhere re: drying the show coat.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Good video* plus written step-by-step summary: poodle video
(*Although I've heard you shouldn't rub a show coat????)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You'll get the hang of it, and you will love it. They look stunning, and the photo of Kai resting by the fire... BELLISIMO! He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I could not agree. They all look stunning but that picture of Kai relaxing by the fire-is just beyond.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Good video* plus written step-by-step summary: poodle video
> (*Although I've heard you shouldn't rub a show coat????)


THANKS!!!! Need to know how to make the most of my new helper!
Hope you get yours soon, and gosh PLEASE post pics of before and after, its so fun to see!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks all for your comments. Just feels so good to have my dogs clean and groomed. Off to go out of town for our last intervention with my sister, then she comes to our home tonight. I am hosting 2 Thanksgivings, no time today for preparations. Stressed and stretched thin....


----------



## Charlottte (Jun 17, 2011)

So glad you're having fun with your grooming
However, one issue I have with the link to the Grooming guide is the Ironing the ears? Do Groomers do that in America?
In Britain (unless it's just the Groomers I've met!), we turn the velocity right down low, direct the drier pointing down the ear so the fur is being blown straight, it is then brushed out until it has dried straight. Much less chance of burning your dogs ear!
It's funny how different countries do things so differently!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Charlottte said:


> So glad you're having fun with your grooming
> However, one issue I have with the link to the Grooming guide is the Ironing the ears? Do Groomers do that in America?
> In Britain (unless it's just the Groomers I've met!), we turn the velocity right down low, direct the drier pointing down the ear so the fur is being blown straight, it is then brushed out until it has dried straight. Much less chance of burning your dogs ear!
> It's funny how different countries do things so differently!


I flat iron my own hair on occasion but not my poos.  I can't find a good CC dryer demo video...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I sometimes use a flat Iron to smooth out the long coats & ears too. It is a really small one, maybe only a 1/2" wide & I love it. It has various heat settings & I just put mine on fairly low & it really works great. My yorkie coats are really flat & smooth, great ears too.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Charlottte, I doubt many pet groomers flat iron, it's really only for show ring grooming since it doesn't last that long. Plus you have to train the dogs to handle it, be very still so you don't run the risk of burning them. Not everyone does it, at least in poodles. In drop coated breeds it's a different story, they all get ironed for the show ring. AKC and FCI/KC also have different rules for grooming. I believe UK show rules are far more strict about product use and techniques.

It's way too much of a hassle in pet grooming! I don't even paint nails or do bows at my shop, but that's because people around here are as anti-frou-frou as it gets.


----------



## Charlottte (Jun 17, 2011)

I suppose it does make sense for show dogs, I've just never heard of it happening before haha. If I'm honest I know nothing about showing as it's not something I've ever ben THAT into so even the smallest things surprise me! The difference in show rules between products/techniques is crazy.
At our salon we hardly get people coming in asking for the breed standard cut on any breed, they all have their own ideas of what they want, or they want it 'all off'. Given the opportunity I'd have a go at all the different trims on Jasper but the agreement with my parents (and my brother) was that if we got a Poodle, he had hair all over and didn't look 'poofy', Boo!


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> All dog were dried with my raptor. I think i have to learn how to properly dry a poodle. My dogs were not as plush as i had hoped. Anyone known if there are post pertaining to proper drying techniques?


They look great!! Love the pictures!! 
What do you need help with? Holding the dryer while brushing or position? Technique? If I know what your looking for I can try to take a video or some pictures at the shop this week. 


I am one of those Pet Groomers that is silly and flat irons, sprays and teases. Not to mention coloring and nail painting. Thank goodness I work in a She she/ poo poo neck of the world. It's so fun!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

flightsoffancy said:


> They look great!! Love the pictures!!
> What do you need help with? Holding the dryer while brushing or position? Technique? If I know what your looking for I can try to take a video or some pictures at the shop this week.
> 
> 
> I am one of those Pet Groomers that is silly and flat irons, sprays and teases. Not to mention coloring and nail painting. Thank goodness I work in a She she/ poo poo neck of the world. It's so fun!


Can you give us a "how to" summary of drying a poodle coat like Kai's (resting by the fire)? Ie., when do you start brushing (when they're almost dry or well before? What area do you typically start drying--legs, topknot/ears, body, etc.? Are there any pointers you have for getting a straight, fluffy coat? Do you prefer certain products and if so, when do you apply them? 

A few of us recently purchased Chris Christensen dryers (Pups, Kool Dry and the new Raptor). We want to make sure we're doing it right. We also have a lot of CC products and Les Poochs brushes, etc. to play with.  Pictures and/or video clips of poodle drying would be amazing and much appreciated by all!! A lot of us have poodles in the longer cuts like Kai's. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I second Rowan's request!


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok I have pictures and a small video, but its on a err umm Bichon. ACK!! I waited for a poo to come in and they were all groomed before Thanks giving. 
Should I start a new thread? Yeah! OK! 
I'll post the link....


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/16452-fluff-drying-q.html

Fluff drying thread


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

flightsoffancy said:


> http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/16452-fluff-drying-q.html
> 
> Fluff drying thread


Thank you so much for offering your help!!! So nice of you!
I am anxious for round 2 of drying maybe I'll have a better feel of things this go around. 
About what to dry first, I have always wondered about this. A groomer gave a friend of mine what she considered to be her secret to drying and was not to tell anyone! She started with the lower legs, drying near the feet and up from there. Gravity pulls the water down doesn't it? But maybe being you can cover a dogs body with a towel better to keep it wet verses trying to keep a dogs legs wet makes this work. I'll just have to experiment I guess.


----------

